# Alternative to ADA Aquasoil Amazonia



## Dom84 (Dec 13, 2017)

I am possibly downsizing my 55 gallon planted tank with pressurized CO2 to a 20 gallon in the hopes of growing a better carpet of dwarf baby tears. I am currently using CaribSea Eco Complete but I have read that ADA Aquasoil Amazonia is better for carpet plants. However, there seems to be a shortage of this substrate so what would be a better alternative? I have looked into Seachem Onyx or ADA Aquasoil Amazona II.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018VC67V4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 is an alternative to ADA Aquasoil. I have it in my 30 gallon tank, for 6 months now. I'm still not sure it is as fertile as Aquasoil, but it looks good, has a good price, and will grow plants.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Landen Aquasoil, UNS Controsoil, Tropica Aquarium Soil and so on...


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 21, 2018)

khanzer22 said:


> Landen Aquasoil, UNS Controsoil, Tropica Aquarium Soil and so on...


I second this ! . Ultum nature systems Controsoil and Tropica aquarium soil are my favorites for sure.


----------

